# 1940 Autocycle



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I wonder if this one will go the distance? V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151112994230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## prewarkid (Sep 1, 2013)

*40 ac*

Didn't this bike sell a year ago and end up in SoCal?


----------



## jkent (Sep 2, 2013)

Wish I had the funds that bike would be in the SoEast! Aka My garage!!


----------



## kccomet (Sep 2, 2013)

whats the story on this bike. im sure some one knows about it. is that the original paint, a distressed restore or what... im just curious


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 2, 2013)

kccomet said:


> whats the story on this bike. im sure some one knows about it. is that the original paint, a distressed restore or what... im just curious




I like how the dark brown fades to more redish brown


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 2, 2013)

Another FredC concoction....?

No, this bike looks legit, maybe another sleeper out into the light?


----------



## stoney (Sep 2, 2013)

It says, original untouched. I think I would have to agree, looking at how the paint is faded and changes somewhat in color, looking at the seat and all the rest.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2013)

If this is the same bike, it was found at an estate sale, for $200 dollars, then sold on e-bay for over $5,000 dollars.
Needless to say, the lady who purchased it from the estate sale, was blown away, and had no idea, what she had found. I'm sure, she's been looking for old bikes every since.

 Not long after it was purchased from e-bay, it showed up at one of our rides, and it's a really nice bike.


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 2, 2013)

*40 Schwinn*

Yes this bike was sold on ebay on Aug. 8, 2011 winning bid was $4050.00 out of Grand Rapids MI. I printed and saved that listing.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 2, 2013)

makes me wonder how it made its way to washington. the seller doesnt seem to be a bike geek


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 2, 2013)

*Scam ??*



kccomet said:


> makes me wonder how it made its way to washington. the seller doesnt seem to be a bike geek




You made me look back and yes the same pictures are being used as the original listing in 2011.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm...at the very least, methinks 2003srclasspres has some splainin to do.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 2, 2013)

ok i was curious  now im really curious. started the auction at 100 no reserve, which means nothing but im curious did i say that. once again i dont think sellers a bike geek, which again means nothing. i do have some interest in this bike, i havent heard anything from seller  wanted a few questions answered. seems like always a little drama on some of these higher end ebay bikes, auctions end early, items not for sale, pics from previous listings. whats a guy to do


----------



## daved66 (Sep 2, 2013)

$200 at a yard sale,  just shows there is stuff to be found still~   I do well at yard sales at times, on antiques,
and a 1964 Schwinn sting ray.  Never know what you may find~


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 2, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> If this is the same bike, it was found at an estate sale, for $200 dollars, then sold on e-bay for over $5,000 dollars.
> Needless to say, the lady who purchased it from the estate sale, was blown away, and had no idea, what she had found. I'm sure, she's been looking for old bikes every since.
> 
> Not long after it was purchased from e-bay, it showed up at one of our rides, and it's a really nice bike.




Are you kidding me????? 200?? Wtffffff id forgo rent on a deal like that. I am worried about this listing. How did it get to Washington? Why does the listing sound so amateur about bikes??.. Is it the same pictures used from the old listing?? Plus me no like guys that aren't bike geeks dismantling bikes like this to ship!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot. The first auction ended after a bunch of shenanigans and retracted bids, only to have the final sales price end at over $5,000 dollars with a dead beat, who never made good on the deal.
So, to the lady's credit, she listed it a second time for the same duration as the first auction, and it sold for just over $4,000 dollars.

The winner of that auction, was from Southern California, and is an avid longtime collector who seemed to be very happy with the bike, so I am very surprised to see it back up for sale, and not from a location in So. Cal.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't bid on it. I'm going hard for it........


----------



## jkent (Sep 3, 2013)

This whole thing just sounds really fishy to me. Why use old photos?


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 3, 2013)

*!!!!!!     Scam     !!!!!!*

Well here's the proof. same bike, same pictures, and same description just a little streamlined.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anyone recieved any replys to messages sent? Seems kinda fishy. Who was the previous owner in Cali? V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 3, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Has anyone recieved any replys to messages sent? Seems kinda fishy. Who was the previous owner in Cali? V/r Shawn




Ive sent him 4 with no reply


----------



## kccomet (Sep 3, 2013)

ive made a few posts on this thread, i did  still do have a passing interest in this bike. ive contacted the seller twice left my number no response. not trying any scare what if scenes as im out on the bike. good luck on the bike it looks like a nice one


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 3, 2013)

kccomet said:


> ive made a few posts on this thread, i did  still do have a passing interest in this bike. ive contacted the seller twice left my number no response. not trying any scare what if scenes as im out on the bike. good luck on the bike it looks like a nice one




I thinks it a scam... Same pix from two years ago? So no new damage during that time? maybe the buyer in so Cal can chime in!?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I went ahead and sent a possible scam report to Ebay---we'll see. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 3, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I went ahead and sent a possible scam report to Ebay---we'll see. V/r Shawn




50 bux for shipping seems way too low...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2013)

fatbar said:


> 50 bux for shipping seems way too low...




I'm wondering if someones Ebay account wasn't hijacked. Previous activity was Sep last year and all previous items were womens apparel. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Sep 4, 2013)

no longer on ebay


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

kccomet said:


> no longer on ebay




Really?.. I wonder what happened?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

It disappeared off my watch list too!?


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 4, 2013)

oh no it vanished!


----------



## schwinning (Sep 5, 2013)

i had a small bid $400 lol on the bike  and i got a message from ebay saying the listing was a scam. scammer trying to steal a real account and rip people off........ pretty lame scammers found a way to do this on ebay.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess they really do investigate when you submit a scam report. Too many things just didn't add up on that one once I started looking at it. V/r Shawn


----------

